# Greetings from Athens & Motorway closure



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

Thanks to PJ, his co ords took us right to the gate at camping Athens, it was 1600 hrs today (Friday) and it's not a good time to be approaching Athens. It was like the start of the Indianapolis 500.

If any body is planning to visit Greece and use the Athens to Thessaloniki motorway (1 E75) have a rethink as the motorway is closed until December due to a landslide north of Larisa where they are boring two tunnels one rail and one road. The landslide was last December. It is causing widespread disruption even this time of the year. It will be utter chaos when the summer season gets going.

We followed the north - south light vehicle diversion. It took two hours and we went up to 1100 metres with fine views of Mount Olympus. 

The truck diversion is even longer with 40ft artics threading their way through small villages. The locals are not amused.

We are off to Crete on Sunday, will be in touch when we find some wifi.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Don, and thanks for that pointer. Always good to hear from. Smooth crossing and enjoy Crete.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds as though you have overcome all your difficulties and its good to know you are back behind the wheel. Safe travelling.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don,

Glad the coords were ok.

I've just had a look in our diary of our last visit pre sat nav, we got a tip from an Athens taxi driver, it says....

"Directions to site - Keep your eyes peeled for a no12 Peristeri bus and follow that as it runs past the site".

How ever did we manage without satnav  

Enjoy Crete.

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Don

Glad youre having a great time. We didnt go into Athens last time, it was too hot and the driving was really mad.

Has there been anymore industrial action.

Have you noticed a rise in prices.

Looking forward to hearing about your visit to Crete.


Pat


----------

